# Fallo Samsung sh12awh



## juaqui (Jul 4, 2012)

agradeceria datos tecnicos o sustituto ,de diodo t2d ,ubicacion en placa db41-00175a de esplit samsung sh12awh. un saludo y gracias por la felicitacion de mi cumple.


----------



## J2C (Jul 4, 2012)

Juanqui

Para confirmar mejor que diodo es, necesitaria que escribias las letras tal cual las tiene impresas el diodo, si mayúsculas o minúsculas. También es preferible indicar el encapsulado del mismo.


Igualmente te anticipo algo lo que encontre y no son diodos, *son Transistores PNP*:

t2D PMBTA92 300V 500mA SOT23 Philips

t2D PMSTA92 300V 100mA SOT323 Philips


Te adjunto las datasheets para que mires los encapsulados de ambos y realmente sepas cual es.

Si no llega a ser ninguno de los dos, te sugiero que subas alguna foto donde se pueda ver muy bien el componente que buscas con esa identificación.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juaqui (Jul 5, 2012)

hola juanka.- gracias por contestar. las letras son T2D 82 el 2 ba subrayado y el encapsulado
es del tipo AX078,igual que el ST02D-200 , de SHINDENGEN . de nuevo gracias y un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Jul 5, 2012)

Juaqui

Como dijiste que estaba en una plaqueta de Aire Acondicionado Split supuse que era algún SMD pero por la foto es un componente a montar tradicionalmente.


Siendo asi no sabría decirte con precisión cual seria el reemplazo dado que no se consigue la Datasheet que coincida con "*T2D*", solo te queda tratar de ver como es el circuito donde esta ubicado dicho diodo para buscar alguno que cumpla la misma función sin riesgos.

Si fuese algo como ST02D-200 es solo un diodo de protección, pero para colocar algo habria que conocer el circuito electrónico que lo usa.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Agrego imagen del la controladora del InDoor. Comentame si te refieres al diodo raro colocado entre pines #1 y #3 del transformador ST11, para tratar de encontrar algún reemplazo.


----------



## juaqui (Jul 8, 2012)

efectivamente, juanka de ese diodo se trata. gracias de nuevo y un saludo,.


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2012)

Juaqui

Es un diodo muy particular que pienso cumple la misma función de la Red Snubber, sino lo consigues idéntico deberías probar de reemplazarlo por la red *R1*, *C2* y *D1* de la imagen que te adjunto.

Ese circuito es el que recomienda el fabricante del Integrado y puedes buscar la Datasheet en la Web.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juaqui (Jul 10, 2012)

muchas gracias por la informacion voy aprobarlo y ya te cuento como me fue.

gracias de nuevo y saludos, juaqui.-


----------

